

A Flexible Circuit Has Been Injected into Living Brains - jonpfeiffer
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/flexible-circuit-has-been-injected-living-brains-180955525/?no-ist

======
jonpfeiffer
Journal abstract:
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano.2015.115.html)

Full paper paywalled.

